

How to learn to Code - fumar
https://medium.com/better-humans/3513115bb18d

======
gknoy
I think this captures both what I enjoy about coding, and what is also so
frustrating. It's hard to explain why this gives me joy to people that don't
like to tinker.

``` Don’t know what to do?

Good! No one does.

The second thing to learning to program is dealing with failure. Programming
is automating, once something is done it’s done, you’ll only ever deal with
things that are broken, when something works your job is done. ```

